# Breeder Experience ?



## IWANTAHAVANESE (Nov 14, 2010)

http://home.earthlink.net/~hawkhavenhavanese/

Just spoke with this breeder from NJ, I found on the Delaware Valley Havanese Club..We had a great Conversation..

Has anyone here heard of her or purchased from her?

As you know Im new here..and I am wanting a Havanese but we have a toddler, so we will wait 1-2 yrs for a puppy, or try to get a young adult....
This breeder was the only breeder I found in NJ that I though twoudl be reputable..


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I believe that she only has a few havanese and that she is mentored by my breeder, Diane from Woodland Havanese. With that being said, I would imagine that she does all of the appropriate health testing, etc. I believe that Misty is a Woodlands dog and that she has the same mom as my Brady With that being said, I am sure she is awesome


----------



## IWANTAHAVANESE (Nov 14, 2010)

*Thanks!*

Thanks!
Yes, we had a great 1/2 hr conversation, and felt in my gut she is great...
She believes she maybe may have a pregnant dog now, but we are not ready now anyway, so maybe in the future..At least I have a good contact


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Just wondering.... why would a toddler prevent you from getting a puppy? are you worried that you wouldn't have enough time for both? Or are you worried that the toddler will smush the puppy?

To be honest, I think 5-8 years old are more dangerous.  They are bigger and expect more from the puppy. Or will 'hug and squeeze' the puppy. We got a puppy when my kids were 3 and newborn. We got our second puppy when they were 8 and 5. There were times I feared for Nessie. It was much harder to keep them away from the puppy when they were older.


----------



## IWANTAHAVANESE (Nov 14, 2010)

*Me again*

Morris: 
I guess we have just read alot aout toddlers and puppies not mixing..For instance I may not be able to potty train it correctly, if Im busy with my toddler..It may chew on my toddlers toys on the floor...Etc...Time devotion, or that toddlers tend to be wild and throw things, and dont want the puppy to be scared..
Plus, we just feel maybe when she is 3,or so, but right now she is 27 months, and she is not even potty trained yet, so I guess I thought it may be too hectic...But then again, its not lie we have a newborn or manything, and Im sure many people do it..So we will see...


----------



## Judy -- Toby & Jaime's mo (Apr 21, 2007)

*Just in case*

Just in case you have any interest, I saw this adult 1.5 year old female Havanese available through an Ohio breeder -- very close to me -- although I know nothing about them. There are no red flags on their website.

If you go through the website, there is also a young adult male, although strangely they do not show a current picture, but rather a picture when he was a mature puppy.

http://monarch-kennel.com/gracepuppies.html

If I had not adopted rescues, an adult would be the way I would personally go as I really like the idea of seeing exactly how the personality is, the size, and the color -- none of which you can know how they will turn out. While puppies are super, I have adopted many adult dogs and I have always fallen in love with them.

An instant Havanese if used to young children might be a way to go for you now. Then in a few years after you have quickly developed MHS you can get another one!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I agree that you have your hands full with a toddler. Abby loved our grandchildren - they were three and one when we got her. But, she did chew up a lot of Fisher-Price people!!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

If this breeder is linked to Woodland, she's doing the right thing. I recognize her from some of the Delaware havanese club events. Good luck!


----------



## IWANTAHAVANESE (Nov 14, 2010)

Kathie..LOL..I know thats whay Im afraid of...4 woudl be the perfect age, but not sure i cna last that long...He He

Thans Juday Ill loo..though IM in NJ..And Id rather see the dog in person


----------



## IWANTAHAVANESE (Nov 14, 2010)

*Me again*

I fung: Yes, I found her on that club, and on her site she mentions how she was mentored by woodland...


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

We didn't get a puppy until our kids were really wanting one so that wasn't until 8 and 10. I know you don't want to wait that long...I would just offer up that by bringing Kipling in at that point in our lives it ended up being a real family decision. One that the kids remember with great fondness vs. they always had a dog (which is what it would be by getting a dog when they are younger). For our kids it was like the best dream come true when Kipling came into our lives.


----------



## MaggieMay (Sep 8, 2010)

I just had to add in that I knew that having a puppy would be a lot of work, but boy it's even more than I thought. Both of my kids are in school (6 and 9 years old) and I still find it tough, especially with the potty training thing. My eyes have to be on Maggie constantly. I know that this will get easier, and as my puppy kind. trainer says, it will pay off big time but it's alot of work. So I see your hesitation to getting a pup with a toddler. However, you are probably home a lot with a child that age. Is your child still napping? That would mean you would be home every afternoon. That's my challenge, b/c although I am a "stay at home" mom I run around alot, I've found that I have to be home alot more. Don't get me wrong, I wouldn't change it for the world, I ADORE this dog!!! I hope you can find an older pup, but I do know plenty of people who get a pup with young kids in the house, so it can work.  Good luck!!!


----------



## IWANTAHAVANESE (Nov 14, 2010)

Maggie, 
Yes..I can see how it would be difficult..I am home enough with her right now, but at the same time, I still have to potty train her...So once she is potty trained I think it will be easier..I know what you mean about being out alot..We do do alot, since she goes to art class, another recreation class, and we belong to a playdate group..So we go out alot, but usually for only an hr at a time..No, she is not napping  ..She has basically stopped a few wees ago which makes it harder... But next yr she will be in half day preschool for 2-3 days a wee for about 3 hrs each day..So that will help...
I think by next yr it should work, and her personality will be more grown up to..As you know how crazy the terrible 2's can be..But its not too hard, cause I just have her...Im just making a folder, and printing out tons of info so we are ready..I already spoke with 2 breeders, who are keeping an eye out for an adult havanese too...If that doesnt work, then I guess we will get a puppy, next yr or the yr after  I wish I could get one now, But I have to be patient...


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Good for you for really giving it some thought. I'm sure you'll figure out what works best for you and your family. Good luck!


----------



## IWANTAHAVANESE (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks KSC!!! Your Dog is beautiful!!!
I guess for now I can view all the pictures and smile


----------



## Judy -- Toby & Jaime's mo (Apr 21, 2007)

Dear IWANTAHAVANESE
NJ to Ohio is not that far. With Skype or video posted to Utube you could get a good idea of a dog to know if it was worth the road trip! I have definately seen other adults posted on Havanese breeder websites so that is a realistic possibility. Breeders hold back a puppy to see about show potential or breeding -- may not turn out to be show quality or too big or too small for breeding. With a small child, you would probably better off with 12# or more -- maybe one of the really big ones!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I know a little bit what you're going through. My daughter has been wanting a dog for quite some time now but has managed to resist the urge until recently! Her children are six and four. They just got a six month old Tibetan Terrier three weeks ago and things are going pretty well but she's still a little skittish around the 4 yr. old boy (ALL boy!) since he's so much more active. The breeder had her housetrained but being in a new house means still being diligent in the beginning although that is already working itself out, too. 

I'm sure whatever you decide to do will work out since you are aware of the work involved and will be going in with your eyes wide open. The forum will always be here to support you in whatever you decide and with any questions you have. Good luck!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

One of the hard parts with kids and puppies is that there is a level of expectation about what the dog will be ... a cuddle toy, one that plays fetch, etc. You name it, we all have expecations. When kids have those same expectations it can be hard if puppy doesn't live up to them. I'm so grateful we got lucky with Kipling and he actually likes all four of us. But there were times early on where he may have tried to run away from my DS or play too rough with DD (the youngest)...part of the advantage of older kids is that they could understand that we needed to work with Kipling to bring him to that place where he is now...cuddling with DS happily, or playing a rowdy game of fetch with DH or even DD.....he has become our dream dog...but may not have, had we not all worked with it. In the end they're living beings with their own preferences and needs too and it takes some time to work them into the family unit.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I would only add one thing. Get the dog because you want it and don't expect the children or spouse to care. My children have grown up with dogs, but I was the one that always took care of them and they were considered mine. My son is thinking about getting his girls a puppy now. I told him that he had to find out if his wife wanted a puppy because she is the one that will care for it. And My 4 year old gs and 6 yr old gd dropped Rosie down the stairs when she was a baby--for this reason, she will not have much to do with small children. Luckily they were half way down when they decided to see if she could fly.


----------

